# Welcher Bluetooth Würfel?



## altStrunk (11. April 2020)

*Welcher Bluetooth Würfel?*

Hi, habe die Frage schon mal in einem anderen Forum gestellt aber leider nur zum Anker Soundcore Feedback bekommen, daher wollt ich hier noch mal fragen ob eventuell noch jemand etwas zu beisteuern kann. Wäre super!

Orginaltext:

Ein Hallo an die Community,
vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir von Amazon so eine Muzili Bluetooth-Box geholt weil ich ganz gerne für das Badezimmer und Schlafzimmer etwas Musik bzw Tabletunterstützung hätte, es wäre auch ganz nett wenn man sie mal mit raus in die freie Natur nehmen könnte, nur auch dort ist es wichtiger das sie einen Akku hat als das sie eine gute Akkulaufzeit hat, wenn 4 St Musik hören drin ist ist das genug.

Nachdem das Ding ankam war ich aber erst mal maßlos enttäuscht, Soundqualität war nicht vorhanden, also gar nicht, weshalb ich es zurückschicken musste.
Dabei erwarte ich jetzt gar keinen Hifi Sound, sondern eher ein halbwegs solides Küchenradio, ob mono ob stereo. An meinen Desktop PC hängt ein Logitech Z120 System, also das hier: Logitech Z120 ab €' '14,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Also ich höre schon das es auf keiner Ebene brilliert, und die Lautstärke ist auch eher mau, was mir gut zu pass kommt da meine Wohnung eh recht hellhörig ist, und gegen meine Kopfhörer stinkt es ehrlicherweise nur ab. Aber ich finde es ist vom Verhältnis Bass zu Mitten zu Höhen einigermaßen ausgeglichen und der Sound wird noch erstaunlich ertragbar abgespielt für so ein kleines System. Klar Auflösung usw usf ist alles nicht so toll, aber als Küchenradio wäre es ok.

Mein Budget liegt so zwischen 30-50€, eben Küchenradio Budget. Ich habe mich versucht dann mal so in das Thema günstige Bluetooth-Boxen einzulesen und habe dort auch einige Artikel gefunden:
Logitech Ultimate Ears Wonderboom
Ninetec Impulse
Ninetec Luna
Anker Soundcore 2
Anker Boost

Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Z120 Set, habe ich mich dann für den Wonderboom entschieden und ganz ehrlich - das war ein Griff ins Klo. Ich kann die ganzen guten Bewertungen in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, der unnatürliche Bass macht eine Medienwiedergabe sinnlos und jedes Musikstück zu HipHop, während Mitten und höhen selbst im Vergleich zum Z120 grottig wiedergegeben werden.

Da ich jetzt nicht alle Boxen durchtesten will, wollt ich mal fragen ob eventuell jemand mit einem ähnlichen Anwendungsgebiet und ähnlichen Preisvorstellungen diese Odyssee schon hinter sich hat und mir einen Tipp geben kann welche Box ich benötige, bzw welche eher Partybox ist von den Aufgelisteten oder Nichtaufgelisteten und nicht für Radio und Hörbucher oder Filme taugt, oder ob es in dem Preisbereich generell keinen Sinn macht.

Für alle Hinweise bin ich dankbar.

Gesunde Ostern
altStrunk


----------



## Faxe007 (11. April 2020)

*AW: Welcher Bluetooth Würfel?*

Ich hab eine Anker Soundcore 2, Akku hält gefühlt ewig aber der Sound ist eher nur so wie bei einem guten Handy aber eben lauter. Haut mich nicht um. Aber was willst du in dem Preisbereich erwarten. Für Hörbücher find ich sie eher nicht geeignet. Ich glaube von den Boxen betonen viele recht unnatürlich die Bässe - damit es sich nach was anhört... Am Ende ists aber auch persönliches Empfinden. Viel Spaß bei deiner weiteren Odyssee


----------



## altStrunk (11. April 2020)

*AW: Welcher Bluetooth Würfel?*

Also so schwer kann das doch nicht sein, ich habe schon so viele billige Radios gehört, ob als Wecker, als Küchendingens oder Gartentrauma, die alle als Musikquelle durchgefallen sind und als Soundquelle überlebt haben. Eigentlich reicht da ja schon ein Treiber der nicht kompletter Ausschuss ist, ein 2,50€ Microcontroller der bluetoothfähig ist und ein 3€ Akku. Ich denke der Bass, oder Wunsch danach, macht viele Soundquellen unnötig kaputt, lieber nur ein bißchen und das halbwegs akkurat als diese formlosen druckvollen Schwämme.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. April 2020)

*AW: Welcher Bluetooth Würfel?*

Ich habe den hier bestellt - 55€ inkl versand:

Bluetooth Lautsprecher IPX7 Wasserdicht, SCIJOY 20W Wireless Lautsprecher, Tragbarer 360° Stereo Lautsprechersound, Satter Bass, 12 Std.-Spielzeit, für Heim/Outdoor, Dusche, Party, Urlaub

Gibt es auf amazon. Leider kommt er erst in 2 wochen, dann kann ich dir gerne feedback geben.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. April 2020)

"Gibt's auf Amazon" ist gut. Amazon kassiert lediglich vom Chinesen Kohle ab und zeigt dir über die Webseite den Laden direkt aus China an. Deshalb auch zwei Wochen Lieferzeit, weil das Ding erst mal ein paar 1000 km reisen muss. Schaut euch mal die negativen Bewertungen an, da ist eine dabei, die den Klang schlecht bewertet. Und so wird es auch sein. Wichtig aber, das "satter Bass" in der Beschreibung steht .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer den Geschäftsnamen richtig aussprechen kann,  bekommt bekommt von Faxe007 ( ) 1 Renminbi .

Von 1000 Goldöhrchen hat, so meine Erfahrung, manchmal nur einer Ahnung und kann den Klang objektiv beurteilen - aufgrund gewonnener Kompetenzen durch Vergleiche mit hochwertigen Ausgabegeräten.


----------



## Faxe007 (14. April 2020)

*AW: Welcher Bluetooth Würfel?*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Wer den Geschäftsnamen richtig aussprechen kann,  bekommt 1 Renminbi .



Da kannste ja schon mal sparen, bei 1.4 Milliarden Chinesen kommt ganz schön was zusammen. Nach aktuellem Umtauschkurs 182 Millionen Euro ;-p


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. April 2020)

*AW: Welcher Bluetooth Würfel?*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> "Gibt's auf Amazon" ist gut. Amazon kassiert lediglich vom Chinesen Kohle ab und zeigt dir über die Webseite den Laden direkt aus China an. Deshalb auch zwei Wochen Lieferzeit, weil das Ding erst mal ein paar 1000 km reisen muss. Schaut euch mal die negativen Bewertungen an, da ist eine dabei, die den Klang schlecht bewertet. Und so wird es auch sein. Wichtig aber, das "satter Bass" in der Beschreibung steht .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du solltest dich besser informieren. 

Das ist ein "Prime" Produkt.
Das ist hier in Deutschland um die Ecke direkt auf Lager. Da kommt nichts per Direktversand an mich aus China. 

Mittlerweile wurde die Box uebrigens verschickt und kommt laut Lieferinformation morgen an 

Der Grund fuer die verspaeteten Lieferungen sollte auch dir mittlerweile bewusst sein: Amazon priorisiert nurnoch wichtige Lieferungen wegen covid.
Ich habe mehrere Produkte dieser Tage bestellt. Da kommt alles ungewoehnlich spaet.

Lustiger Sidefact: 
Ich habe sogar in einer Bestellung ein chinesisch Kursbuch dabei ^^

Zum Lautsprecher und dessen Qualitat selbst:
Ich habe ein Produkt fuer 50€ gekauft, dass wasserdicht ist, einen Akku hat und Musik macht. Ich habe keine grossen Ansprueche daran. Es ist als Geschenk fuer mein Patenkind zum 11. Geburtstag gedacht. Dessen audiophile Ader haelt sich in Grenzen - der will was fuer den Badesee mit Freunden und Familie zum Musikhoeren mit Freunden.

Ihr duerft eure Ansprueche nicht immer auf andere User projezieren und versuchen ihnen sueffisant und ueberheblich einen Fehlkauf zu suggerieren.
Schon garnicht, wenn diesen Usern durchaus bewusst ist, dass man fuer 55€ kein Harman Kardon bekommt.


----------



## P2063 (15. April 2020)

Ich hab mich letztes Jahr nach solchen Boxen umgeschaut weil ich etwas zur Unterhaltung während einem Goruck Starcourse (sowas ähnliches wie Megamarsch, nächtliche Distanzwanderung über 75km) gesucht habe. Damals hat mich der Sony XB32 in Sachen Klang und Akkulaufzeit am meisten überzeugt. Hat auch noch ein paar andere mehr oder weniger nützliche Gimmicks an Bord, wie Powerbank, Beleuchtung, lässt sich mit anderen baugleichen Lautsprechern koppeln, passt in die Nalgene Flashenhalterung am Rucksack... Letztendlich hatte ich ihn nur nicht behalten weil er mir für den angedachten Einsatz zu schwer gewesen ist.

Mittlerweile ist der für 79€ zu bekommen, falls dir das bei deinem Budget zu teuer ist gibt es auch noch die kleinere Version XB22 für 59€.

noch kleiner (also die kleinen Tonnen mit nur einem Lautsprecher) würde ich nicht gehen, da leidet der Klang zu sehr drunter.


----------



## altStrunk (16. April 2020)

Könnt ihr eventuell etwas zur Film- bzw Hörbuchqualität sagen, das ist so der Punkt wo ich mir schwer tue. Es sollte bei gesprochenen Wort eben nicht der Bass mit scheppern. Klar lässt sich das mit Equalizer nachjustieren aber dann geht die Box für mich leider komplett in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## P2063 (17. April 2020)

Hörbuch hab ich darauf jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber er Klang ist bei Sony allgemein schon sehr ausgewogen. Natürlich allein wegen der Größe und Form nicht so neutral wie ein großer Nubert Lautsprecher, aber in Sachen "scheppernder Bass" definitiv weit weg von diesen JBL Brülleimern die nix anderes können.


----------



## altStrunk (17. April 2020)

Das wäre einen Versuch wert.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2020)

oluv's gadgets Videos @ YouTube

oluv's gadgets Playlists @ YouTube

Kopfhörer aufsetzen, da binaurale Aufnahmen!


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. April 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Da kommt nichts per Direktversand an mich aus China.


 Nur wird der Rümpel erst von China zu amazon geliefert.
Es hat auch keine EAN sondern eine ASIN, also, wie fast aller Billigkrempel, ein Asienprodukt.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist wohl zu teuer:
Bose SoundLink Mini II silber ab &euro;' '127,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. April 2020)

Hi, also habe den Bruellwuerfel heute erhalten.

Ist fuer den Preis von 55€ ganz okay.  Basslastig ist er nicht, aber der Sound ist eher blechern.
Insgesamt geht das Ding echt laut und macht guten Sound, aber kann halt mit ner Soundanlage nicht mithalten. 

Er wirkt auf jeden Fall sehr wertig und ist sehr schwer. 
Das er komplett wasserdicht ist, fine ich mega 

Unter Wasser Musik hoeren  und am Strand kann man das ding einfach in den Sand werfen und danach abwaschen. Das ist fuer so ein mobiles Outdoorteil halt ein riesen Vorteil. 

Denke meinem Patenkind genuegt das Teil alle mal


----------



## altStrunk (17. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nur wird der Rümpel erst von China zu amazon geliefert.
> Mein persönlicher Favorit ist wohl zu teuer:
> Bose SoundLink Mini II silber ab €'*'127,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.



Ja also ich bin mir sicher, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht der größte Bose Fan bin, dass das ab ordentlich aufwärts klingt. Es soll halt nur ein Allerweltsding sein das Ok ist, überall mitgeschleppt werden kann und das bei Verlust/Zerstörung das Gefühl erzeugt, tja schade. Bei 20€ wäre das Gefühl sicher noch eher vorhanden nur kann ich dann wahrscheinlich auch gleich einen Luftballon über eine elektrische Ballpumpe ziehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. April 2020)

altStrunk schrieb:


> Es soll halt nur ein Allerweltsding sein das Ok ist, überall mitgeschleppt werden kann und das bei Verlust/Zerstörung das Gefühl erzeugt, tja schade.


Dann hilft nur eins:
kauf Dir ein 20.- EUR Gerät.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbWkJ0WRznA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch Fragen? Ein Traum. Kosten? 39 Euro bei Aldi. Klanglich überzeugende und übelst hochwertige 2 x 10 Watt Stereo Lautsprecher von der Firma Schwaiger, die sich trennen (!!!) lassen. Feinstes Stereodreieck mit Phantommitte möglich. Zudem wasserdicht ipx7 zertifiziert. Auf die schnelle aufgenommenes Video ist von mir - ich kaufe mir morgen direkt noch ein paar auf Reserve . 
Ich höre gerade noch verschiedenste Musik und habe durchweg Gänsehaut.


----------

